# NIE in the UK



## Jarrnick (May 7, 2014)

Hi,
I have a pal who is like me looking at getting a place in the sun, I have told him he can go to London and visit the Spanish Consulate and apply for his NIE there.

Virgin Rail is only £19 each way so a cheap jolly to London.I already have mine.

I have a question that I have been unable to find the answer to so here goes,Does he need to have a Spanish address or Spanish contract before he gets his NIE.
The reason for the NIE request will be that he wants to purchase a property but in his own time (within a few months),I know he has a Spanish bank account that his got with his passport.

Maybe a silly question but one that I can't seem to give him the answer.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jarrnick said:


> Hi,
> I have a pal who is like me looking at getting a place in the sun, I have told him he can go to London and visit the Spanish Consulate and apply for his NIE there.
> 
> Virgin Rail is only £19 each way so a cheap jolly to London.I already have mine.
> ...


no - he doesn't need a Spanish address to get a NIE - nor even ever set foot in Spain!

one thing to bear in mind though, since 2012 the NIE certs have a 'shelf life' of only 3 months - so if it took more than that long to complete the purchase of a property, he'd have to get another one - same number - just a new cert - & pay again


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Does this mean you have to update your NIE every 3 months, or just renew it the next time you need it to buy something?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zx10r-Al said:


> Does this mean you have to update your NIE every 3 months, or just renew it the next time you need it to buy something?


only when you need to buy something big, like a house or a car - which I would guess as a non-resident wouldn't be too often 

registered residents would have a green cert/card which doesn't need renewing all the time


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

We just renewed ours in Edinburgh as about to move over and buy a house,estate agent in Spain said we needed them renewed
Our original paperwork expired Oct 13


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Janeym8 said:


> We just renewed ours in Edinburgh as about to move over and buy a house,estate agent in Spain said we needed them renewed
> Our original paperwork expired Oct 13


good luck - hope the sale goes through before you have to renew again :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jarrnick (May 7, 2014)

Hi,
Off to the Consulate on Friday and I have the form, Do I put his English address in Domicillo en Espana or Notificaciones.

Then Motivos = Economical then Compra de propiedad.

Situation en Espana ????? Stay? 

I don't want to mess this up for him.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Janeym8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jarrnick said:


> Hi,
> Off to the Consulate on Friday and I have the form, Do I put his English address in Domicillo en Espana or Notificaciones.
> 
> Then Motivos = Economical then Compra de propiedad.
> ...


At the one in Edinburgh they gave us a copy of the form with what information they needed
Same form different info required when renewing,not difficult,they will guide you with whats needed
The office in Edinburgh needed the correct money,i couldn't pay by card and they were very helpful,both times out within about 20 mins


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jarrnick said:


> Hi,
> Off to the Consulate on Friday and I have the form, Do I put his English address in Domicillo en Espana or Notificaciones.
> 
> Then Motivos = Economical then Compra de propiedad.
> ...


his UK address is fine - though the form specifies 'en España'........... unless the consulate has a different form - maybe wait & ask when you get there?

mark 'estancia' for his situation in Spain


----------



## Jarrnick (May 7, 2014)

Hi All,
A point that must be made, If you live North of Manchester then you have to go to the Edinburgh Consulate and not London.

I was fortunate that they accepted his application for his NIE but I was told that due to the volume of work they get they are going to take a very tough line on this in the future.I did advise them to update there website.

Took us 2hrs 20 mins to London which is about half the time to Scotland.

Nick


----------



## Jarrnick (May 7, 2014)

Hi All,
Great news my friend just got an email from Spain with a copy of his NIE attached.

A place in the sun is one step closer.

Nick


----------

